
British Airways IT engineer blamed for outage - evadne
http://beta.nzherald.co.nz/business/news/article.cfm?c_id=3&objectid=11868636
======
dazfuller
There's so much wrong with this picture. It's also an alarming trend where
organisations are singling out employees for blame (also thinking VW). Were
they entirely to blame? Did management put them under pressure to deliver
quickly? Were they correctly trained?

Also, this kind of pokes massive holes in their DR processes!

~~~
fiedzia
> Were they entirely to blame?

Of course not. If they've made a mistake, someone designed the system that
allows this mistake to be made, and to have such consequences. Blaming a
person is an enormous lack of ethics and responsibility on BA side - as a
whole.

------
iraklism
"It appears that alternative power sources including batteries and a diesel
generator may also have failed."

So yeah, its was all down to the fault of one single person. Sure :)

~~~
lazylizard
if it were the fault of a single person, that'd be the cto then?

